
An Interactive HashiCorp Vault Shell - fishi0x01
https://github.com/fishi0x01/vsh
======
dennis-tra
Nice work, I once built a terminal UI for Vault. Did not get any attention at
all. Works wonders for me:

[https://github.com/hashicorp/vault/pull/6108](https://github.com/hashicorp/vault/pull/6108)

~~~
olalonde
I feel bad for you, they didn't even leave a comment on the PR :(

------
boeroboy
I already wrote FUSE clients for all of Hashicorp's products actually.

[https://github.com/jboero/hashifuse](https://github.com/jboero/hashifuse)

~~~
boeroboy
Also K8s (experimental)

~~~
kiney
That's really cool. Will try it out.

------
lingrino
Very cool! I have a very similar (non-interactive) project for
copy/move/search on folders. It's something I think should be added to the
vault core but there doesn't seem to be much interest there.

[https://github.com/lingrino/vaku](https://github.com/lingrino/vaku)

~~~
fishi0x01
This looks amazing! Nice parallel worker approach :)

Thank you for sharing

------
boardwaalk
It seems, to me, like a normal command line tool that has the operations you
want would integrate better with workflows. Here you can use “-c” but then
you’d have to deal with quoting and such. Seems like a big impedance mismatch
to pay for “working directory” functionality.

... I don’t have a super tree of Vault secrets though (it’s one level,
actually).

~~~
fishi0x01
You are right, it is nothing fancy indeed.

The "-c" is mainly intended for automation if needed.

Main motivation behind this project is that I am currently working with rather
large secret trees and will have to move them around for upcoming refactors. I
could also write scripts for that with the vault client of course .. but it
felt to me easier and more flexible on the long-run to have a shell-like
approach to work with. In my case, the refactor will include a shift from KV1
to KV2, which is also covered by that tool.

Further, I saw this as an opportunity to do some coding :)

------
aargh_aargh
Cool, but why not FUSE?

~~~
eikenberry
Isn't FUSE mostly *nix specific? At first glance this seems to be platform
agnostic.

~~~
jasonjayr
[https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp](https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp)

[https://dokan-dev.github.io/](https://dokan-dev.github.io/)

A few options exist for Windows already, allowing FUSE filesytem code an easy
path to run on Windows. I've recently used winfsp + it's sshfs port, and it
works pretty well.

